
How to tame an ornithopter - app4soft
https://ukrainer.net/how-to-tame-an-ornithopter/
======
cwkoss
If we ever successfully colonize the moon, the recreational activity I'm most
excited for is being able to fly by flapping wings attached to your arms in
pressurized domes (or spheres, if near a space elevator instead).

We aren't strong enough to fly with artificial wings on earth gravity, but it
seems like moon gravity could work pretty well.

(I think this idea is from an Arthur C Clarke novel?)

~~~
_ph_
Heinlein :)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Menace_from_Earth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Menace_from_Earth)

~~~
cwkoss
Thanks! I think I read a different short story that used this idea, but it
seems Menace from Earth likely predated the one I read - probably the first
instance of this idea in print?

------
cr0sh
This site claims:

"For over thirty years, he has been studying, modelling, building and testing
his own ornithopter — an invention that was first conceived some five hundred
years ago, but is yet to be implemented successfully."

This is so falsely absurd I am not sure where to begin. Many ornithopters have
been constructed that flew or fly successfully; there have even been a few
successful full-scale attempts. Most were models, though.

A recent model implementation:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/274008848/metafly-a-
new...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/274008848/metafly-a-new-flying-
experience)

...which was inspired by a much older toy - which itself (if we're being
honest) was probably based off of even older examples:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornithopter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornithopter)

Then you have Paul MacCready's Pterodactyl:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_MacCready](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_MacCready)

I won't go on...

~~~
Isamu
I thought the same but they apparently mean only a human-powered ornithopter,
which I believe is still an open problem. And for good reason.

------
zoomablemind
The whole site is a great collection of stories about 'unexplored' Ukraine.
Their project idea is like an ethnographic expedition, visiting diverse
destinations in Ukraine to collect/record people stories. Amazingly, the
written content is also very well translated.

A true gem, especially given the uneasy times people of Ukraine are still
going through.

------
simonebrunozzi
This story is simply fantastic. I like the idealistic stubbornness of
investors like this one.

------
saidajigumi
PSA: Please don't put your self-signed cert on the open web. Figure out Let's
Encrypt, or just go vanilla http.

~~~
app4soft
Just tweeted to site owners, hope they will solve it.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1138540511713746950](https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1138540511713746950)

